# Evidence of dairy farming in Wales 5000 years ago.



## Astro Pen (Aug 12, 2021)

Fascinating too are the apparent astronomical markings on the vessels








						Trellyffaint: Proof unearthed of Neolithic dairy farming in Pembrokeshire
					

Shards of decorated pottery containing traces of dairy fat residue have been dated to 3,100BC.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Also interesting that traces of yoghurt can last that long. I've been throwing mine away after a couple of weeks at  the back of the fridge.


----------

